

Show HN: CouponHunt – Product Hunt for Coupons and Deals - oisin
http://www.couponhunt.co
Community Curated Coupons from your Favorite Retailers. The CouponHunt Community upvotes and comments on the best coupons so that you never miss a great deal again.
======
semerda
Going to be very hard to get real long lasting traction.

All these coupons are actually digital coupon codes (affiliate marketing).
Very small margins from the affiliates. As a startup you don't have the
marketing money to compete with the big boys like coupons.com, retailmenot,
fatwallet et al. to get ahead of their listings.

The only way this will work is if you have a secret SEO technique and/or
exclusive deals with manufacturers. Maybe even explore doing a Chrome plugin
so you are always there like "Coupons at Checkout" did.

------
system_32
I don't see any real coupons or deals on the front page. I mostly see "up to
XX% off" which any real bargain hunter knows is just fluff.

The competitors in this space, for me, include slickdeals/fatwallet and blogs
that post coupons (printable-coupons-blogspot) that are actually hard to find.
My initial reaction is that CouponHunt just shows you what deals you'd see
anyway by visiting a store's site.

~~~
oisin
Hi System, take your point, but that is partly because of the proximity to
Black Friday. Most of the retailers dispense with coupon codes. We will
certainly have loads of coupon codes when applicable.

------
oisin
Hi Guys, We like to think of CouponHunt as Product Hunt for Coupons. Launched
over the weekend in time for Black Friday. Would love to hear your feedback.

------
rangav
Hi, I am one of the founder of CouponHunt, like to get community feedback on
our new site.

------
ozh
regarding the "community curated" aspect: what's the incentive for someone to
spend 2 mn adding a coupon to your site?

~~~
oisin
Community spirit is important here. Share coupons and get Kudos from other
members, much like Redditors go to the trouble of posting stories and images.

